# I am so sad



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Two dogs at a local shelter last week. GRRNT intake coordinator talked to them, told them we would pick them up first thing after the holiday and they said they would hold them. Tues a.m. she called to confirm we would be there Wed to get them, found out one had been euth over the weekend. Told the shelter we would absolutely without fail pick up the 2nd one Wed afternoon, they said ok no problem, called again Wed a.m. to confirm we would be there, they said ok no problem. I get there yesterday afternoon to pick her up - they had put her to sleep Wed a.m.

I'm so upset.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

How awful! You know you did all you could. Did they give you an reason why they didn't wait ?
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I am OH SO VERY SORRY this happened to you-how heartbreaking!!

*I'm not a hands on rescuer as you are*, but I know whenever my friends or I had a rescue going to get a dog, we would try to get them out of there and into boarding even for a few days because these things happen.

I am so sorry, you guys tried.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Our boarding space was not available because of the holiday weekend, they don't let us have rescue dogs during holidays because they need all the room for full pay clients. 

One had mange, which we would have treated, the one yesterday developed a cough and they said she was really sick by Wed a.m., but again we would have treated her. They were both things we often and repeatedly, successfully treat and cure.

I don't know how much more the rescue could have done, three phone calls to confirm we were coming to get them. They knew were we coming, they even knew exactly when.

I have pictures of them, I'll never get their faces out of my head.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

You are such a wonderful person and I know that you and the rescue DID EVERYTHING you could have!

I am SO SORRY. 

Unfortunately, with the way people dispose of pets, there were be two other *Golden Retrievers needing you and I know you will be there!!!*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Melissa I am so very sorry. How horrible, those poor dogs.
I know shelters are busy, overwhelmed and develop a thick skin but you'd think when there is someone willing to save some they would make it a top priority. Makes me sick.

I hope someone lets them know how inhumane they were.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I feel so sorry for you, did they give you an explanation as to WHY!

Our local shelter held my Frankie for almost 2 wks. for me. We had my Mom, Brother and their dog living with us until their home was ready, so I couldn't take him until they were gone.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is heartbreaking... thanks for doing the job you do.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Melissa, how heart wrenching. Poor sweet babies... they deserved so much more.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That is horrible!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry! There is really no more you could have!

Our animal shelter recently fired the director for doing the same thing and not calling rescues when she could have.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a sad story. I have heard of it happening before in our area, but not with one of "our" dogs. It has to be heartbreaking.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry you were involved in such a heartbreaking story.
Some, if not most, of the shelters here have zero tolerance for any health issues. Even non-contagious, non-life threatening problems and they don't hesitate to put a dog down.

Time will help, but their faces will always be there. At least I can't erase the ones I couldn't save.

Sometimes I do quit for a while, but I try to focus on the ones I have helped.

Hugs across the miles.


----------



## Krista (Jun 3, 2010)

How sad. I am so sorry.  RIP sweet babies.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Let the joy of the next ones you save lessen the pain and anger you feel right now. 
We both know that the next rescuer that appears in the meadow before the Bridge will be honored to escort them across.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

Steve is so right. There will be another two Goldens waiting for you and the rescue to get them into rescue and the two that are at the Bridge will be escorted by the next rescuer that goes to the meadow will escort these two babies to the Bridge.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't understand how these things happen. All they'd have to do if they have too many staff members is put a big sign on the cage. I am soooo sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Let the joy of the next ones you save lessen the pain and anger you feel right now.
> We both know that the next rescuer that appears in the meadow before the Bridge will be honored to escort them across.


You are all so kind, the situation has left me feeling down, but it gave us space to take in this one from another shelter. I got to pick him up today.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Stories like this just break my heart!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is so tragic and so frustrating for you. I hope you are able to work out a plan so something like this never happens again.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The pup you picked up today is gorgeous. I am sure he's happy to have a foster home. Again, I am really sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The guy you got today is gorgeous. God bless you.
Steve is right: focus on the ones you can help. And I know when I go to The Bridge I will be there for all the dogs who enter. : )


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh that is just so sad and depressing. Thank you so much for going out there and saving as many lives as you do. The golden you got today is beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you*

I am so sorry for what happened to you and the other two Goldens, *but look at the beautiful SOUL you SAVED today! God Bless You!!!*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Melissa,

I'm so sorry to hear this--how tragic. Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance is days away from getting the IRS tax exempt status and taking in dogs once they get sufficient operating funds in the bank. I'm sorry the timing was such that it wasn't able to help GRRNT out before the holiday.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so glad you got this beautifull boy, so sad they put the other two down, not right.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is heartbreaking. Is this you local city shelter? Does it receive funds from tax payers? Do they do this all the time? Its one thing to put a dog to sleep if there is no other choice but if there are people standing up to take care of the animal then it shouldn't happen.
If so, I would contact others who have had similar experiences and then a newspaper reporter and ask them if they would do a story. Sometimes people in charge make decisions that aren't very popular with the public and things can turn around. Our city has gone through some major changes and all of it came about because of public opinion/pressure.


----------

